# What's The Best Thing About Your Motorhome? :)



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

OK, we've had the worst thing...

Now what's the best thing about your motorhome?  

I'd have to say our best thing would be our trusty motorhome hasn't yet broken down in nearly one and a half year of travelling full time, (yet!) and it has lots of storage for all our souveniers!

Also like the large garage, as it keeps Dave's screwdrivers out of my kitchen drawers! lol

How about you?

What's the best thing about your motorhome?

Julie


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

It’s LHD, good for paying at tollgates (see other post threads).

Ralph


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

It puts a smile on my Wifes face




Chris & Brenda


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The huge luton aka The Black Hole

The rest of the van is a bit short on storage so it all ends up there.  

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The view though the mirrors as we travel south away from Calais. :lol:


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Rear wheel drive


----------



## 88784 (May 9, 2005)

The fixed bed.
After making our old "U" shaped lounge into a bed AROUND the boss (she, having over-indulged in Birthday celebratory Pop - and I had had a drop or two also!!!) I vowed NEVER AGAIN!!!
Roger








(Why hasen't this shown my photo?)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

The Queen Anne Bed.


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

> Rear wheel drive


SO jealous!! :lol:

I guess the best thing about our current van is that is a manageable size (7.25m). We can get it in double spaces in carparks and under most bridges. It means that we are really flexible and can take it pretty much anywhere our friends with cars can - except multi-storey carparks of course :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

The colour scheme, when I was looking for vans decided that this model was the right one for me, but really did not like the colour scheme of it, but decided if I could not live with it then I could always change it in the future. I didn't see this van until going to pick her up and to my great joy when I got there she had an altenative green based colour scheme which I love


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Its a dream to drive. Very comfortable driving position, easy to park etc etc.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

The size, the layout is very comfortable bed makes up easily etc, *AND*it is so easy to park in most car parks even beach ones!

John :wink:


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

The freedom to just get up and go  No booking hotels, being able to move to a different location each day, sightseeing without having to go back to 'base'! :lol: Meeting like minded people at shows, rallies and on the road. I could go on but I just need to pop outside and smile at her - aaaah  

Karen & Bill


----------



## 89084 (May 13, 2005)

*The best thing about a Motor Home*

Being in it!!!! :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

My back garden  (Europe)

Karl


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

The best thing...................................

Firstly, the cost!
£500 to buy, £125 to get through MOT, that means less than a grand to get motorhoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 

The size, ok, it's small but size isn't everything!!  

The FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

like Grizzly we have a large luton

and now we dont have to make up that u lounge bed anymore

yipee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

After having a couple of rather dodgy conversions I'd have to say that the best thing about this one is the *insulation *- if we've had even a bit of sun during the day the van stays warm till bed time, even if it's blowing a gale outside (as it just has been :lol: )

-H


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Its big,Its american,Its a blast to drive and its coming home


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

we dont owe anybody any money for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My Porta Pottie - In Salcombe I tried mulittasking like women say they do all the time. I sat down on the Porta Pottie, while having a shower with one hand and cleaning my teeth with the other. It was the ablute of a lifetime.

Is this one for the guiness book of records :?:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Well, the wife says it is the large kitchen area and I think it is the swivel that i fitted to the passenger seat.
And it gets us away :lol:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

> we dont owe anybody any money for it





> the insulation


 it used to be an ambulance


> The FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


as to the cost
we bought the van for £100 and have spent £200 to £300 on the bits and pieces to turn her into a 4 berth Mh with 4 burners, grill and oven. toilet and shower rubber boat and all the pots pans plates deck chairs and other stuff
we have done 40 thousand miles in her 
France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Luxembourg.
as well as all over the Uk {except Ireland but that's next year] and for 6 weeks every summer in Scotland..
we have made several thousand new friends and even though some people give us strange looks because she was an ambi [and is now green so she can hide in the trees]
we totted it up the other day
we have spent over 400 nights out in her and only 12-18 of those on a campsite
I think she has paid for herself
Oh yes! we have spent about £200 in repairs and servicing on her. in the 5 years


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

> we bought the van for £100 and have spent £200 to £300 on the bits and pieces to turn her into a 4 berth Mh with 4 burners, grill and oven. toilet and shower rubber boat and all the pots pans plates deck chairs and other stuff
> we have done 40 thousand miles in her
> France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Luxembourg.
> as well as all over the Uk {except Ireland but that's next year] and for 6 weeks every summer in Scotland..
> ...


And i thought I had a bargain!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

just bought her indoors a jet ski cost £85. all you have to do is wait for the bargains [it's a 3 seater too old but it works]
I tend to be a little inventive with the mods. when i started i was not on the net and had no idea about all the other MH's out there so I sort of played and we searched all the boot sales and pound shops. "That would be great in the van" became the most used phrase. We have just installed an over the cab bunk for out young un. she doesn't have a lot of head room so the next job will be to increase the height by inserting some fibreglass and strengtheners. I like to think outside the box.
I priced up some cak tanks and could not afford them. We were in B&Q and i saw some storage boxes for £7. I bought the pipes and connectors and the boxes and fitted the lot. we now have 110 ltrs water storage for less than £20.
all i need now is a cheap trailer and a cheap towhook for the beddy.
I still wish i could find a cheap alternator for the car tho. i have to charge the battery every 3 days]


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Just turning the ignition on. That simple!!!!!!! 

Rolley.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Being able to convert it from pleasure-to-drive van to comfortable bedsit with tea brewing in under five minutes. Great fun on a campsite watching the tuggers spend forever to get there...well nearly :lol: 


overthehill


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

The best thing about our motorhome errrm ..................... well that is difficult to say cos I just love everything about it but I do really love our Oyster Satelitte system - we just press a button and hey ho we have Sky tv. we have all the Sky channels and can even view my favourite programmes in Spain! I just love the freedom of owning a motorhome and the fact that if we want to pull up at some amazing beauty spot and park there for the night we can. I love being able to move around wherever we want and be totally self sufficient and my latest favouritie item is our Honda Eu20i generator. We now have the freedom to wild camp for far longer and as we prefer to wild camp where possible this fantastic, extremely quiet generator enables us to be far more flexible. I know a lot of people complain about generators and their noise - but truthfully this generator is wonderful and just gives off a gentle purring sound. Anyway, as long as you are considerate to fellow campers and only really use it when you are in an isolated spot or when people are not going to be disturbed I don't see what all the fuss is about but then again NOT everyone is considerate are they? I personally would never use our generator even though it is not noisy when we are on a campsite - I would always use the hook up, but when wild camping or at meets and rallies etc. a generator for me is a definite MUST!

Sonesta


----------



## 88814 (May 9, 2005)

The best thing about our motorhome has to be the Versatility of it wheather its out for the day with lots of space, used as a van to take stuff up to the tip etc... or simple packed full of camping stuff in the back,with room still for the kids, the sliding seat makes all the difference!! We just love the whole van!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I can take no credit for these words but to me they capure everything good about owning a motorhome.

Buff's motorhome ode:
Buying a camper van was the best thing we ever did, and I am sure you will feel the same. Our van is our cottage in the country, our beach hut when on the coast, a seat by the window in a restaurant with the best view possible, and a hotel with the best view possible from the bedroom, the kitchen and the loo!!! Our van isn't male or female, it is just heaven on earth! It represents freedom to roam and make the very most of every free day you have. Enjoy! 

Buff Eagle - Motorhome List, August 2002

peedee


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Love the fact that it doesn't matter how bad the week at work has been, the minute we get inside to head off for the weekend, nothing else matters. 

I always sleep really well in the van too 8) 

Rachel


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Best thing... (s)

Semi-automatic box... makes towns a piece of cake
Solar panel ... keeps that battery topped off nicely
Swivel cab seats... 



and best of all...

5 Minutes from arrival to time to chill!

David


----------

